# Some questions about the freebsd source code



## Nicolas Sampaio (May 2, 2021)

I saw in the manual that to compile the kernel without blobs (non-free drivers) it was just to add the WITHOUT_SOURCELESS line to /etc/src.conf and then just recompile and install the kernel (`cd /usr/src && make buildkernel && make installkernel`) , but the /etc/src.conf file did not exist, of course I can create it, but in the manual it says that this configuration file is a symbolic link to some file in /usr/src so I need to use the ln command? what file would that be in the source code? or do i just need to create the file and add this line?
for me to create an iso of my current complete system, I just need to run the command: (`cd /usr/src/release/ && release.sh cdrom test.iso`)?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2021)

Nicolas Sampaio said:


> but in the manual it says that this configuration file is a symbolic link to some file in /usr/src so I need to use the ln command?


I think you're misunderstanding something here. The /etc/src.conf file isn't a symlink.



Nicolas Sampaio said:


> for me to create an iso of my current complete system, I just need to run the command


Read release(7) and the script itself.


----------

